
Unwritten Google Webmaster Guideline: Don't End URLs in .0 - Mystalic
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/unwritten-google-webmaster-guideline-dont-end-urls-in-0
======
wmf
Fixed: <http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/dont-end-your-urls-with-exe/>

------
ComputerGuru
I'd bet it's a line or two of code that, at one point, seemed like a downright
brilliant hack/idea to the engineer writing it - and, like so many other
"inspired moments," it's come back to haunt...

Definitely weird, though!

------
drawkbox
Really you should make everything lower case, dashed delimited and keyword
based.

/Latest_Fad_About_Web.2.0 should be /latest-fad-about-web-2-0

This format is expected as of 2007ish. It helps immensely in making your url
packed with keyword goodness that works on all case sensitive systems and
spiders.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Expected by _whom_?

If you're saying Google expects this kind of URI format, then they should
probably say so :)

------
mojuba
Was Google trying to prevent UNIX log files from indexing? Maybe man pages? In
any case this looks just weird.

~~~
nirmal
log files was my first thought :).

~~~
jcl
There are also some file compression/installer utilities (Stuffit, Innosetup)
that split their contents to file extensions like .0 (.1, .2, etc.). If Google
avoids indexing things like .tgz and .zip, it would make sense to avoid these
binary files as well.

